

Facebook hiring monetization principle - robot
https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=data&req=a2KA0000000LtgxMAC

======
askimto
You mean principal. Pretty sure they try to avoid principles.

------
robot
Its funny they do this after the IPO.

